# A mutt rescue



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

So this young girl, that I don't know too well came in my office this morning and said "I heard you are a dog lover?" I said "I sure am, what's up?"

She said her husband's B and SIL have a half DalXunknown mutt that is five years old. In the last month they have reported that after five years, this pup (Max) has been biting the kids (10, 12 and 16). She said they have never been good to the dog but that Max has been an angel. No stitches and she felt the bites were exaggerations because they wanted to get a new smaller pet. She said Max is now in a crate 24/7 in the garage (oh it is so hot here) and they have not been feeding him. The people have made an appointment to put Max to sleep in two weeks, the vet said they had to wait if there was a bite incident.

Lisa and her brand new husband are closing on their first house in three weeks and they really want to take Max, but they are in an apartment now, that won't take dogs. 

I said pull up a chair, let's brainstorm options. You can call animal control, but let's try to think of something else first. I said I was not hot about taking a dog that I did not know if had ever been socialized to other dogs, but let's think of a plan. I said I will help with boarding costs, let's find someone to board that will at least give Max food and water during the duration.

So three of us made some calls and none of the places were particularly concerned or willing to help. (The fourth of July weekend was booked at all these places.) I said Lisa, let's think more short term, we need to get him out of that garage tonight, we'll figure out something before the fourth.

So she and her husband are going to get him tonight to "take him for a walk". I said is there any way to get the crate?

They are going to keep him overnight, maybe put a mustache and hat on him and walk him after dark. 

I suspect (and Lisa confirms) he is getting aggressive for what they are doing to him. I said don't worry, we'll figure it out. I just told DH the story and I got the total look, like NONONO, but he'll help, I know he will.

How can some people be so awful to pets? After five years? 

I'll keep you posted.

PS I did ask if Max had been to the vet to check for medical problems. Lisa said they are tired of spending vet money on the loser. Oyyyyyy.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

That makes me really mad. I think the same thing happened to Rebel they just wanted him to die and move on so they didn't cut his nails or take him to the vet. He's been twice with them in the past four years to the vet, something so easy as a nail trim would have kept him moving better all this time!

I hope they are able to help this poor mixed breed dog. I do believe what underdog says, "there are no bad dogs, only bad owners."


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope your plan works. That sounds like an absolutely horrible situation. I can't even fathom how someone could treat a dog like that.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless your co-worker for wanting to help him, and you for trying to come up with something. I hope it works out and she can get him out of there.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Good luck, and please do keep us posted!! Poor pup... I immediately thought when reading your post that there may be a medical issue causing some aggression in him. Hope he gets the time, attention, and love he deserves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*

What disgusting people they are!!

Thank you for trying to help this poor boy.

I hope you get to meet him.

Did they say what type of dog Max is?

How could they keep him in the garage - that is beyond awful.
He could suffocate!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Bless you and Lisa for trying to help Max. I hope you come up with a plan that works. Dalmations are prone to deafness. I have know several that turned sour do to rough handling. A medical evaluation along with a behaviorist's opinion might be a good idea, so they can progress quickly in the right direction and settle into the loving pack he so desperately needs.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> What disgusting people they are!!
> 
> Thank you for trying to help this poor boy.
> 
> ...


I agree, that is why I said they need to go get him tonight. He is a Dalmation X Weimeriner X now they are saying staffie, which is why they say he has gone bad.

Which we all know is BS. I hope Lisa gets there in time.

I am waiting and worried about this situation. Poor Max. Evidently they said they couldn't take him to the Humane Society because they were afraid they could not adopt from there again if they did. They want a smaller dog. God help them.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

jnmarr said:


> Bless you and Lisa for trying to help Max. I hope you come up with a plan that works. Dalmations are prone to deafness. I have know several that turned sour do to rough handling. A medical evaluation along with a behaviorist's opinion might be a good idea, so they can progress quickly in the right direction and settle into the loving pack he so desperately needs.


That would make sense, although it sounds like the kids are rough with him,and when he plays in return they call foul.

Lisa said the most recent bite (didn't break the skin) was when he had not been fed for 24 hours and one of the kids fed him and took the bowl away when he was half finished. I want to bite them myself.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for helping Max. You are a wonderful person. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> That would make sense, although it sounds like the kids are rough with him,and when he plays in return they call foul.
> 
> Lisa said the most recent bite (didn't break the skin) was when he had not been fed for 24 hours and one of the kids fed him and took the bowl away when he was half finished. I want to bite them myself.


What kind of stupid people are these? They should be reported for animal abuse. Too bad they can't be reported for being idiots. 

Thank you and Lisa for trying to help poor Max. I hope it works out for him and he gets the kind of family he deserves. And I hope those idiots are not allowed to adopt another dog. No dog deserves the life they will give him.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> That would make sense, although it sounds like the kids are rough with him,and when he plays in return they call foul.
> 
> Lisa said the most recent bite (didn't break the skin) was when he had not been fed for 24 hours and one of the kids fed him and took the bowl away when he was half finished. I want to bite them myself.


This is outrageous! Make me wish they were reported for cruelty and neglect. I bet there was teasing involved and the poor thing was hungry, not exercised or given love. The last thing they need is another dog.. regardless of it's size! I am not a violent person but sometimes I want to pop some one in the nose!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> What kind of stupid people are these? They should be reported for animal abuse. Too bad they can't be reported for being idiots.
> 
> Thank you and Lisa for trying to help poor Max. I hope it works out for him and he gets the kind of family he deserves. And I hope those idiots are not allowed to adopt another dog. No dog deserves the life they will give him.


She has not reported it because it is her new family of in laws. I said "you know dear, at some point you have take on the title of crazy dog lady (like I have) or let this poor dog die in the garage or at the needle. Which one is more important? They may hate you, but I will respect you, for getting him out of there." 

I guess the brother's mom (not a dog fan) said she was going to write a letter to the Humane Society so they could not get another disposable dog.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad you are helping this girl get that dog out. Those people dont deserve to ever be able to adopt a pet again. And an anoymous call to the local humane societies might help stop them again. Tell them how they are treating their current dog. 
And I see those kids being dog abusers down the road if they take away a food bowl from a starving dog.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you and Lisa for getting this poor dog away from these cruel idiots! Someone absolutely must alert the Humane Society not to adopt to these people. I hope Max can recover from the abuse he's suffered and find a happy home. And Marcy, thanks for clueing Lisa in on not tolerating outrageous behavior just because they're new family.....that actually makes it worse that she has to see these sorry excuses for humanity at all.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*Max has a home!*

Lisa says he was shaking and thin but seemed his usual tolerant self. They gave him a bath and took him for a walk. Lisa had already talked to her apartment manager and since they have been there a long time and been good tenants, he said he would charge them $100 and any damage that might occur, but they could keep him in the apartment for the three weeks. The apartment manager asked them to try and be discreet with Max, but after he heard the story he couldn't say no.

So Max has a home! I told Lisa he will adore she and her new hubby for the rest of his life. She is still worried about the family connection, I said, hold your head high and don't bring it up. Just feel good about what you have done, and look forward to enjoying Max.

She said she couldn't have done it without me, I said sure you could've, you just needed to talk through it. I'll post a pic when she sends one. 

Happy ending!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Hurray! Happy ending!  Good thing the apt manager is understanding.. Poor Max.. must not know what in the world is going on. I wish they could understand more words at times. I am sure he will adjust fine and soon be a content pet.. as he deserves. Lisa is a strong person to stand up like this.. They are lucky to have such a treasure coming into their family! Lisa is lucky to have you as a role model.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a happy ending for Max! Poor baby is safe at last.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job in rescuing Max. Sympathies for Lisa for having those morons as new in-laws. But she should be proud of what she has done, family or no family. She literally saved Max's life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*

Abby

Great Job!!

I am SO GLAD that Max has a home-no more hot garage!!

I know you will be there for Lisa in case she needs you again!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*Max was PTS today*

He attacked Lisa's cat and had numerous altercations with other dogs on their walks. Lisa's husband felt that he was aggressive beyond help. They could not give him to a rescue eacause of the bite history and the Humane Society made the decision. I was off work Thursday until today but I knew there were problems. 

I believed in the best for Max, even if I just met him once. I feel terrible for getting Lisa's hopes up. I could tell by the tears she is deeply scarred for trying to help a dog someone else screwed up. What a sad day. RIP Max.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rest In Peace Max. I hope she knows she did her best but sometimes the dog cant be saved. They are too scarred from the abuse. He is in a better place now without the pain or memories of the abuse. One day they will see each other again and he will be able to thank her for saving him.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, this story is so sad...I feel so angry at that abusive family, who gets off scot free while Max paid for their idiocy and selfishness with his life! 

What really makes me mad is what these people are teaching their children. Those kids are going to think animals are disposable toys and that it's OK to torment them for amusement. How will they treat other people after that lesson? When I think of the time I'm spending right now lecturing my kids...we are preparing to adopt a rescue golden...and we keep talking with them about the right behavior, getting them books on goldens and dogs from the library, etc. And then you have people like these in the world! 

I wish I could withhold their food and tease them with it. Hmph.

Amanda (angry!)


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Mandarama said:


> Oh, this story is so sad...I feel so angry at that abusive family, who gets off scot free while Max paid for their idiocy and selfishness with his life!
> 
> What really makes me mad is what these people are teaching their children. Those kids are going to think animals are disposable toys and that it's OK to torment them for amusement. How will they treat other people after that lesson? When I think of the time I'm spending right now lecturing my kids...we are preparing to adopt a rescue golden...and we keep talking with them about the right behavior, getting them books on goldens and dogs from the library, etc. And then you have people like these in the world!
> 
> ...


You rock! You are exactly right, a dog here paid his life for stupid people (again). Thank you, we all still feel terrible for poor Max. And to teach your kids that pets are disposable is the worst.


----------

